# 1965 emblem placement



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Can someone tell me where I can find templates or measurements for where to put the gto emblems on the rear quarters and also the triangle emblems on the front. I'm installing new rear panels and don't have the old ones to go by. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump for help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I could messure mine, if there wasn't 2 feet of snow in front of the door.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

The GTO restoration guide has the placement and measurements. I can check later tonight and see what they are.


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry about that rukee, it was a chilly 80 here in Texas today.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, last year this time we had the central air on.


----------



## 1965 (Jun 14, 2019)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, last year this time we had the central air on.


Did you ever figure out where to drill for the badges I greatly appreciate it


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

jsmaem1106 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find templates or measurements for where to put the gto emblems on the rear quarters and also the triangle emblems on the front. I'm installing new rear panels and don't have the old ones to go by. Any help is appreciated.


----------

